# Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. September 2010)

*Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test


----------



## Imperator-Paul (26. September 2010)

*Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

60 € ohne Lüfter ist schon happig, dennoch scheint der HR-02 einen guten Eindruck zu machen 

Mich persönlich würde ja mal ein Vergleich aktueller Topkühler mit dem alt erwürdigem IFX-14 interessieren.


----------



## jackennils (26. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



Imperator-Paul schrieb:


> 60 € ohne Lüfter ist schon happig, dennoch scheint der HR-02 einen guten Eindruck zu machen
> 
> Mich persönlich würde ja mal ein Vergleich aktueller Topkühler mit dem alt erwürdigem IFX-14 interessieren.



Ohja bitte!
Auf meinem i7 sitzt auch noch der IFX-14.


----------



## Explosiv (26. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Einmal Mugen, immer Mugen . 
Optisch sieht der Kühler hier sicher gut aus, aber im Gesamt-Paket ist er schlicht zu teuer. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## FrittenFett (26. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Man darf bei Thermalrigt aber auch nicht die exzellente Verarbeitungsqualität vergessen!


----------



## Razor2408 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Thermalright steht zwar für Qualität, aber 60€ sind mir dann doch zu happig...


----------



## elohim (26. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

hmm, bei nem potentiellen passiv kühler wärs ja schon mal interssant zu sehn, wie der passiv kühlt im vergleich.

denn für die schiere (aktive) kühlleistung wär ja der silver arrow aus gleichem aus eh die weitaus bessere alternative für weniger geld.


----------



## Namaker (26. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Ein Semipassivtest im Vergleich zum Orochi wäre fein, wenn ihr schon "(Semi-)passivkühler" in der Überschrift ankündigt 

Ansonsten ist das Loch zum Befestigen eigentlich eine gute Idee, so kann man den Anpressdruck leichter anpassen.


----------



## Sp3cht (26. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



Imperator-Paul schrieb:


> 60 € ohne Lüfter ist schon happig, dennoch scheint der HR-02 einen guten Eindruck zu machen
> 
> Mich persönlich würde ja mal ein Vergleich aktueller Topkühler mit dem alt erwürdigem IFX-14 interessieren.



Ja würde mich auch interessieren, nur weil er ein älteres exemplar ist, wurde er einfach so gelöscht, dabei schlägt er locker 95% der Konkurenz!

IFX-14 an die Macht. 

*@ PCGH:* Sagtmal womit liest ihr eigentlich die Temperatur aus???? 

Wenn Software, dann welche...


Wenn Tempsensor (infrarot o. Tempdiode?), dann wohin platziert ihr ihn? ...auf den kühler oder unterhalb vom kühler, am rand der cpu... ??? 

Ein Beispielbild wäre sehr interessant

Danke und LG


----------



## VVeisserRabe (27. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



Sp3cht schrieb:


> Ja würde mich auch interessieren, nur weil er ein älteres exemplar ist, wurde er einfach so gelöscht, dabei schlägt er locker 95% der Konkurenz!
> 
> IFX-14 an die Macht.
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, sie schreiben doch dass sie coretemp verwenden


----------



## Sp3cht (27. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

danke... weißt eh... manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht *gg*


----------



## -Shorty- (27. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



Sp3cht schrieb:


> Ja würde mich auch interessieren, nur weil er ein älteres exemplar ist, wurde er einfach so gelöscht, dabei schlägt er locker 95% der Konkurenz!
> 
> IFX-14 an die Macht.
> 
> ...




Vermutlich aus Gründen der Verfügbarkeit, bringt ja nichts einen Testsieger zu haben der außer in einigen UK-Shops nicht mehr zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Sp3cht (27. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vermutlich aus Gründen der Verfügbarkeit, bringt ja nichts einen Testsieger zu haben der außer in einigen UK-Shops nicht mehr zu bekommen ist.



Da geb ich dir prinzipiel recht, wär halt trotzdem super als Vergleich für die jenigen die noch im besitz dieser rarität sind, damit man sieht ob sich da vielleicht ein wechsel zu einem anderen kühler lohnt oder eben nicht.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (27. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

@specht: tja, das karma schlägt auch immer gleich zurück, in nem andren artikel hab ich gleich 2 seiten übersehn


----------



## cmd (28. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Wenn ich jetzt ein neues System bräuchte, würde ich sofort zu diesem Kühler greifen. Bin von den Thermalright-Produkten absolut überzeugt. Wie in meiner Signatur zu sehen habe ich den Vorgänger von diesem Kühler. Kühlt den E8400 OC selbst im Sommer semi-passiv mit gedrosselten Gehäuselüftern ausreichend. 
Meiner Meinung nach zieht ein Argument wie "60€ ohne Lüfter" hier nicht, denn er ist eigentlich auch nicht für den Betrieb mit Lüfter gedacht. Aber teuer ist das schon .


----------



## ebola (29. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Verarbeitungstechnich hatte ich noch nie einen besseren kühler gesehen.

Wenn er dann heute abend noch in mein v351 mi Backplatemod passt dann bin ich restlos überzeugt das er die 60Euro wert ist!


----------



## elohim (29. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

find halt die testpolitik merkwürdig, da es eben nach politik ausschaut. 

und ja, verarbeitungstechnisch ist thermalright spitze!


----------



## miagi.pl (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



elohim schrieb:


> find halt die testpolitik merkwürdig, da es eben nach politik ausschaut.
> 
> und ja, verarbeitungstechnisch ist thermalright spitze!



Sieht fuer mich auch so aus.
Zunaechst mal ist PCGH eine der wenigen Test-Seiten wo der Danamics LMX Superleggera als kuehlreferenz ausgegeben wird.
Der Danamics LMX Superleggera und der Thermalright HR-02 werden mit unterschiedlichen lueftern getestet was sollen das bitte fuer "Referenzlüfter" sein wenn es unterschiedliche Luefter sind, wo ist da den bitte die *Referenz?

*Kein wunder das der test dann merkwürdig ausschaut. Auch wenn ich das gedrueckte magazin lese entdecke ist bewertungen die fuer mich manipuliert erscheinen. Denn die Fakten werden immer korrekt dargestellt aber wie sie dann bewertet werden ist dann manchmal unerkalerlich. Im klartext sind es meistens die Bewertungen z.B. der _Eigenschaften _die mir raetselhaft sind, es wird genau und korrekt aufgezaehlt was z.B. die beiden DVD-Brenner Bieten und ma sieht das Laufwerk B besser ist als A bei der Bewertung kriegt A aber mehr Punkte bei den _Eigenschaften _und steht in der Endabrechnung von B.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



> find halt die testpolitik merkwürdig, da es eben nach politik ausschaut.


Bitte erläutern.


----------



## miagi.pl (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



pcgh_marc schrieb:


> bitte erläutern.


#18 ??


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Im Heft wird auch der Superleggera mit dem Referenzlüfter [Silent Wings] vermessen, so hast du den 1:1-Vergleich der Kühlkörper.


----------



## miagi.pl (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Hae? Hier werden auch "nur" Silent Wings benutzt, nur das einer 120 mm und einer 140 mm ist. Meinst du nun das im Heft nur der 120er oder nur 140er benutzt wird bei beiden kuehlern?

Ob so oder so aendert nicht daran das der vergleich hier auf der page merkwuerdig ist weil es keine gemeinsame referenz gibt und es somit keinen direkten vergleich gibt, ihr aber trotzdem direkt vergleicht und der supperleggera mal wieder besser da steht(ob zu recht oder zu unrecht).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Auf den Superleggera passt nun mal kein 120er, soll man den HR-02 aber deswegen beschneiden? Damit stünde er ja schlechter da als bisher bzw. der Superleggera besser.


----------



## miagi.pl (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf den Superleggera passt nun mal kein 120er, soll man den HR-02 aber deswegen beschneiden? Damit stünde er ja schlechter da als bisher bzw. der Superleggera besser.


was du hier schreibst ehy lies dir das bitte nochmal durch!
Ihr habt den Superleggeramit einem 120er getestet und den Thermalright HR-02 mit einem 140er. Jedenfalls steht es so auf der page.

Die andwort ist aber JA ausser du verstehst nicht was Referenz bedeutet. Ihr koennt den Thermalright HR-02 ja zusaetzlich noch mit einem oder zwei 140ern testen ist alles okay. Aber ohne die direkte  vergleichbarkeit ist der ganze test die zeit nicht wert.

Ich meine der 120er und der 140er haben unterschiedliche groesse und unterschiedliche drehzahlen, besonders der lautstaerke vergleich ist einfach mal randome! Ausserdem verstehe ich nicht wie man einen pwm-luefter nehmen kann bei einem cpu-kuehler-vergleich. ich meine pwm ist ne nette sache aber bei einem kuehler-vergleich brauch man doch konstante drehzahlen und kein PWM!

Je genauer ich mir den test anschaue desto mehr sachen finde ich die merkwuerig erscheinen.


----------



## exa (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Wie willst du denn einen Test sinnvoll aufbauen, wenn du die vom Hersteller angedachten Größen missachtest? Schließlich hat sich der Hersteller was dabei gedacht den Kühler für 140mm zu konzipieren.

mann muss Referenzlüfter haben, die in der gedachten Größe sind, sonst hat ein Test völlig seinen Sinn verloren! du kannst einen hochspezialisierten Ferrari ja auch mit nem Golfmotor testen, nur was hat das für einen Sinn???

das einzige was möglich wäre, eine weitere Kühlerklasse zu definieren, und nur innerhalb der Klasse zu vergleichen. Aber sooo viele Kühler für 140mm gibts noch nicht, und ist eig auch wumpe. Es geht darum wie man seinen Prozzi am besten kühlen kann, und von daher finde ich den Test vollkommen in Ordnung.

btw: PWM kann man genauso konstant machen wie Voltage!!!!


----------



## bofri (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Ich finde es nur logisch, dass man den Superleggera mit einem 120er und den HR-02 mit einem 140er Lüfter testet. Die sind schließlich auf die entsprechenden Größen ausgelegt. Mich stört eher, dass man das nicht schon in der Vergangenheit z.B. mit dem IFX14 gemacht hat.
Außerdem lässt sich ein PWM Lüfter genauso auf konstante Drehzahl regeln, wenn nicht sogar noch besser.


----------



## exa (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

den IFX hat man damals mit 120er getestet, weil dieser nicht unbedingt auf 140er entwickelt war, es war eine optionale Möglichkeit...


----------



## bofri (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

OK, war falsch informiert. Aber der Armadeggon wurde in dem Print Test mit einem 120er Lüfter getested. Es wurde aber auch Selbstkritik an der Messmethode geäußert.
Naja, ab jetzt wirds ja so gemacht wie es sein soll!


----------



## elohim (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bitte erläutern.



Das war auf die Testauswahl und den Testaufbau bezogen.
Thermalright hat zeitgleich (?) zwei Kühler auf den Markt gebracht, den HR-02 und den Silver Arrow.
Der HR-02 ist vor allem auf passive/semi-passive Kühlung ausgelegt, der Silver Arrow auf aktive. 
Deswegen find ich den (vermutlich standardisierten) Testaufbau für einen potentiellen Passiv-Kühler wie dem HR-02 nicht sinnvoll, bzw wäre es bei diesem Aufbau interessanter zu sehen wie der Silver Arrow abschneidet, da dies ja der direkte Konkurrent zu den anderen beiden Referenzkühlern wäre, zumal dieser in deutschen Zeitschriften/Magazinen ohnehin noch nicht getestet wurde.
Zudem wäre es noch interessant die Kühlleistung zusätzlich bei sehr hoher Übertaktung und im Idle zu sehen., Am besten auch auf verschiedenen Prozessoren.. klar, aufwendig, aber sinnvoll 
Zum Superleggera als Referenz steh ich ein wenig kritisch, da ich andere Tests kenne die Ihn bei weitem nicht so gut sehen.

Ansonsten besten Dank für die Tests


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Nun, für genaue Details müsst ihr euch an Stephan wenden - ich beobachte die Tests nur aus der Sucht eines Silent-Fanatikers. 

Und da ist der HR-02 momentan so ziemlich State of the Art.


----------



## miagi.pl (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Man kann besonders bei Passiven und Semipassiven Kuehlern ja auch so heran gehen dass man den luefter auf eine bestimmte lautstaerke setzt z.B. 0,3 Sone und sich dann die Temperaturen anguckt. Dann duerfte man auch unterschiedlichste luefter mischen weil Lautstaerke/Kuehlungsleistung ja das ist was den user letztendlich interessiert. Wenn die 140mm Kuehler dann vorteile haben its es okay weils ein praktischer test ist und dem user meistens egal sein wird obs n 120er oder 140er ist solange es leise ist.


----------



## Kaktus (13. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nun, für genaue Details müsst ihr euch an Stephan wenden - ich beobachte die Tests nur aus der Sucht eines Silent-Fanatikers.
> 
> Und da ist der HR-02 momentan so ziemlich State of the Art.



Dann solltest du dir eher mal den Silentmaxx BigBlock ansehen.  Aktuell meine Referenz für den Semipassiven Betrieb. Zwar wäre der TwinBlock noch besser, aber seine Ausmaße sind derart extrem das man sogar ein passendes Gehäuse benötigt. Und mit Lamellenabständen von 5 mm taugt er leider auch wenig für den Semipassiven Betrieb, eher für den rein passiven. 

Ich hab beide da und auch schon getestet (Test ist noch nicht online) und der BigBlock mag nicht die allerbesten Werte erreichen, aber wie gesagt, Semipassiv ein geiles Stück Kühlertechnik.


----------



## mannefix (13. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

Vermutlich ist der Kühler auch mit ner Bohrmaschiene nicht zu hören... (da ein Kühler nie zu hören ist).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

*@ Kaktus*

Da bleibe ich beim Orochi *g*


----------



## Kaktus (13. November 2010)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02: (Semi-)passivkühler im Test*

@PCGH_Marc
Wäre der nicht schon lange EOL, würde ich ihn mal gegentesten.


----------

